# Haunted forest... in my garage...



## Hallowennie315

*Haunted forest... in my garage... re-fixed pics*

Hi everyone. After taking a walk through spirit, I liked their theme which was a forest type theme. After thinking about it for a while I thought that it would be perfect because characters could fit in anywhere. The problem is that the forest is gonna be in my garage. I loved the cardboard trees they had at spirit, but I don't know how to re make them. How do you think that I could make trees that are cost effective? They are only going to be temporary for this season so i'm not talking about monster mud or paper mache or anything. In addition to the trees, i'm thinking about moss from the ceilings and also, camo netting and burlap. What else do you think I could use? What can I do for the background? Here are a couple pictures. You can see the trees in the background.

http://gallery.me.com/mpacifico315#100098&view=null&bgcolor=black&sel=1

Thanks so much for your help, and happy haunting! :jol:


----------



## Haunted Bayou

oops no pics


----------



## nixie

That sounds like so much fun!! I have a few ideas...
You could use the cardboard tubes that carpet comes rolled on, paint them to look like a trunk, maybe even use some drywall mud or something for texture, drill holes in the trunk here and there, and insert braches into the holes. The carpet tubes are large and very strong, and home improvement/flooring stores will usually give them away. You could also use some concrete form tubes for variety of trunk size. You could also cement a few larger branches into buckets to stand as trees themselves. 
Another thought. If you want to make one dimensional cardboard trees, but don't want to free-hand them, you could use an overhead projector. That way you can use images from online, etc... To do trees, you don't even need transparencies, just use a cut-out of a tree on the projector and trace it's silhouette onto the cardboard. I would suggest running furring srips along the backs of the trees for support, you could give them a base, then also anchor them at the ceiling. We've made these for theater props.
I wish we could use our garage for a haunt, a haunted forest sounds like fun!!


----------



## Hallowennie315

Haunted Bayou said:


> oops no pics


Sorry Haunted Bayou, I changed the link so now it goes to my gallery.



nixie said:


> That sounds like so much fun!! I have a few ideas...
> You could use the cardboard tubes that carpet comes rolled on, paint them to look like a trunk, maybe even use some drywall mud or something for texture, drill holes in the trunk here and there, and insert braches into the holes. The carpet tubes are large and very strong, and home improvement/flooring stores will usually give them away. You could also use some concrete form tubes for variety of trunk size. You could also cement a few larger branches into buckets to stand as trees themselves.
> Another thought. If you want to make one dimensional cardboard trees, but don't want to free-hand them, you could use an overhead projector. That way you can use images from online, etc... To do trees, you don't even need transparencies, just use a cut-out of a tree on the projector and trace it's silhouette onto the cardboard. I would suggest running furring srips along the backs of the trees for support, you could give them a base, then also anchor them at the ceiling. We've made these for theater props.
> I wish we could use our garage for a haunt, a haunted forest sounds like fun!!


Thanks, Nixie! I never thought of the cardboard carpet rolls & cement rolls, but they are a great idea! I also like the branch idea!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

oooh nice props.
I can't wait to see what you do with them. I use my garage but it is kind of a random display.


----------



## nixie

Be sure to post pics, I can't wait to see!


----------



## Hallowennie315

Hey everyone. Does anyone know a place to get big sheets of cardboard? Spirt has a company called "Fright Squad" who just comes in and sets up the scenes that they have in the store that you can buy... Here is a link to a haunted forest: http://spiritfrightsquad.com/treetunnel.html As you can see, they are just cut out pieces of cardboard. Does anyone know where I can get big cardboard sheets so that I can try to cut the trees like that? Thanks!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

LMAO, kinda like the GeekSquad for haunters!


----------



## Hallowennie315

Fiend4Halloween said:


> LMAO, kinda like the GeekSquad for haunters!


Ha ha! I never thought about it that way... Does anyone know if lowes or home depot caries cardboard sheets? or any other store?


----------



## slightlymad

I love it haunt squad, When i need large sheets of card board we head to local body shops and appliance stores they always have plenty and are more than glad to part with it


----------



## Hallowennie315

oh ya, i forgot about the big boxes refrigerators come in... thanks Slightlymad!


----------



## nixie

You might want to check furniture stores too, really anywhere that sells large items. Also a good source for foam scraps too, if you ever need them.


----------

